# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Συναγέρμος ROKONET RP-808

## lefteris25

Γεια σας παιδια εχω ενα προβλιμα και ελπιζω να με βοηθισει καποιος σχετικος.
Μου δοσανε ενα συστιμα συναγερμου ROKONET RP-808 (πλικτρολογιο, κεντρικη μοναδα,σιρινα,παγιδες)το οποιο θελω να το παω στο χωριο μου..
Αν και ασχολουμε λιγο με αυτα πιστεω πως θα τον σινδεσω σοστα,το προβλιμα ειναι στο οτι δεν ξερω τον κοδικο στο πλικτρολογιομε με αποτελεσμα να μενει κλιδομενο.Πως να του κανω  μια επανεκινιση και να βαλω εναν δικο μου κοδικο?? Μιπος να αλαξω καποιο τσιπακι λογικα καπου πρεπει να ειναι αποθικεωμενος ο παλιο κοδικος..Αν το παω σε καποιο σχετικο μαγαζι λετε να βρω ακρη??
please helpppppppppp..

----------


## JOHNY+

Η γνωμη μου ειναι να βρεις την αντιπρωσοπεια του συναγερμου στην ελλαδα και να τους ζητησεις ενα τεχνικο φυλλαδιο για τον συναγερμο , που να λεει την συνδεσμολογια του και πως προγραμματιζεται .
Γιατι ακομα και αν το συνδεσεις σωστα ο καθε συναγερμος εχει διαφορετικο προγραμματισμο .

----------


## chs

μην ασχοληθείτε με τον εισαγωγέα στην Ελλάδα γιατί μάλλον δεν θα σας εξυπηρετεί σουν γιατί τους εισάγουν για δική τους χρήση
εάν το σύστημα είναι οπλισμένο τότε θα πρέπει να βρεις τον κωδικό χρήστη να τον αφοπλίσεις
και μετά να μπεις στον προγραμματισμό (κωδ. τεχν. 0808 W)
θα σου στύλο και τον προγραμματισμό αλλά θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις αν είναι ο RP 808 η ο RP 808DL
αν θες στύλε φωτογραφία την πλακέτα
να ξέρεις πάντως ότι ο πίνακας έχει καταργηθεί πριν από το 2000

----------


## lefteris25

Φύλε chs σε ευχαριστώ για τις πλιροφορίες, η πλακέτα γραφεί ORDIT-PRO RP-296 αλα το σχέδιο της κεντρικής μονάδας RP-808 ????? Εντάξι την μονάδα θα την καταφέρω να την συνδέσω, αλα το με την πλυκτρολόγιο τι κάνω??
Μου λές πως εχει καταγηρθεί πριν το 2000.. τι ενοεις με αυτο? θα εχω καποιο πρόβλιμα?? 
Σε ευχαριστώ για των χρονο σου!!

----------


## chs

αλλο ρπ296 και αλλο ρπ808
ο ρπ296 ειναι ποιο κενουργιος αλλα εχει τιν ιδιετεροτιτα οτι θελει πλικτρολογιο LCD για να προγραμματιστει...
το πλικτρολογιο που εχεις εσυ εχει πορτακι και εκτος απο τα εριθμιτικα πλικτρα εχει και τα γραματα A B W? η κατω δεξια εχει κουμπι ENTER?

----------


## lefteris25

Οχι δεν εχει καθόλοy γράμματα και οντος κατο δεξια εχει το enter disarm.. 
θα προσπαθίσω να ανευάσω μια φοτο..

----------


## chs

ok
θα συνδεσεις το πλικτρολογιο 
θα δοσεις τροφοδοσια
και οταν αναψει και φτασει σε ηρεμιας τοτε πατα :[*] [7][1] [0296] [enter]
αν δεν μπεις στο προγραμμα και σου λεει οτι ο κωδ (0296) ειναι λαθος τοτε κοψε τις τροφοδοσιες 
επανω στην πλακετα θα βρεις ενα βραχικικλοτιρα που γραφει default βραχικικλοσετο και δοσε ταση...
ο πινακας θα κανει επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ριθμισεων 
κοψε τιν ταση, βγαλε το βραχικικλοτιρα και δοκιμασε παλι με το
[*] [7][1] [0296] [enter]
αν δεν τα ξαναλεμε καλη τυχη...............

----------


## lefteris25

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε για την βοηθεια ενταξι το ξεμπλοκαρισα..εκανα το βραχικικλομα και μπεικα μετα και αλαξα τους κωδικους.. τωρα χριαζομε ενα manual ελπιζω να βρω κατι στο ιντερνετ..ανεβαζω μερικες φοτο και εχω αλη μια απορεια. στην στην πλακετα τις συρινας μπορεις να μου πεις τι συμενουν τα [SSP] [TC] [N] [C] ?? Και επισεις στην κεντρικια πλακετα εχει 2 πυνια, αυτα τι χριση εχουν?? Ελπιζω να μην σε κουρασα..  :Smile:

----------


## lefteris25

ολο το συστημα..

----------


## lefteris25

πηνια και σειρηνα

----------


## lefteris25

σειρηνααααααα

----------


## junior

Το SSP και TC ειναι οι εντολες με + 12 για να διεγερθει και να σταματησει, αντιστοιχα ,η σειρηνα .Το N C ειναι μαλλον οι επαφες του διακοπτη στο κουτι . Αυτο το '' punia '' που λες δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ειναι , που συνδεονται ?
Επισης αφου τελειωσεις με το καλο μαλλον θα χρειαστεις μπαταριες και οπως φαινεται στη φωτο ,ολο το συτημα , μην βαζεις γυμνες πλακετες υπο ταση πανω σε μεταλλικα αντικειμενα γιατι δεν κανει καλο στην υγεια τους  :Smile:

----------


## john13alex

τα πηνια (ρελε) ειναι σε περιπτωση που ο συναγερμοσ εχει για διεγερση + και η σειρηνα - και για αυτο βαζεις το ρελε ( να οπλισει το πηνιο του ρελε απο το + τη διεγερσης και απο τον διακοπτη του ρελε να στειλει - που εχεις παρει απο το σταθερο - της πλακετας ) η αντιστρωφα

----------


## chs

ssp: εισοδος 12ν για τον ελεγχο της σειρηνας (κοβονται κατα το συναγερμο)
tc: εισοδος 12ν για το μπλοκαρισμα των ταμπερ
το n & c δεν γνοριζω αλλα μηπως ειναι η συνδεση του διακοπτι ταμπερ

οσο για το manual που θες δεν θα το χριαστεις το συστημα αν το ψακσεις στο πργραμμα του θα βρεις αλλαγη φλωσσας απο εκει και περα και προγραμματισμος τεχνικου και χρηστη ειναι σχετικα ευκολος 
καλη τυχη και περιμενω αποτελεσματα.........

----------


## lefteris25

Εισαι ωραίος σε ευχαριστώ..
Οντος θελώ μπαταριες γιατι τις μετρισα και ειναι τελιος αδιες,μου το λεει και στα πριβλιματα.. αλα λογικα δεν θα φορτισουν ξανα οταν τις σινδεσω?? και τις χριαζομε και τις 3?? Αν και το κουτι που ειναι στην φοτο απ οτι καταλαβα φορτιζει τις μπαταριες γιατι εβαλα να φορτισει μια,φορτισε και μετα οταν την ξαναεβγαλα επεσε αμεσος η ταση τις..μαλον τα εφτισε..Απο αυτο θα δοσω σε ολες τις μπαταριες για να φορτιζουν?? Βασικα εγω θελω το συναγερμω να τον παω στο χωριο και να βαλω 4 παγιδες.. (ρανταρ δεν βαζω γιατι πεζει να μπει και κανα ποντικι και να βαραει χορις λογο). οποτε θελω να φτιαξω κατι απλο και λειτουργικο..

----------


## chs

αυτο που εχεις στη φοτο ειναι τροφοδοτικο και χρισιμοιητε σε περιπτοση που θα χριαστεις μεγαλη καταναλοση και δεν μπορει να σε καλιψει ο πινακας...
σε εκεινη την περιπτοση τροφοδοτης καπιους ανηχνευτες απο αυτο
οσο για τους ανιχνευτες κινισεις ειναι καπος δισκολο να πιασουν ποντικια...εξαρτατε απο το μεγεθος βεβεα......

user manual : http://www.alarmsystemsdist.com/mc_f...nel%20user.pdf

----------


## junior

Το τροφοδοτικο δεν θα το χρειαστεις , οπως ειπε και ο Χρηστος ειναι για αλλες περιπτωσεις . Απο μπαταριες χρειαζεσαι μια για τον πινακα και μια για την σειρηνα .Αυτες που εχεις μπορει να φορτισουν για λιγο αλλα αν ειναι αχρησιμοποιητες καιρο ή ειναι πανω απο 3 χρονων θελουν αλλαγη .

----------


## lefteris25

Ναι πρεπει να πάρω μπατάριες,γιατι δεν καταφέρνω να των ρυθμίσω και ισος να ειναι εκει το πρόβλειμα..
Σύνδεσα και την συρίνα ομως ακούγετε πολι σιγα,ισος να εχω κανει καποιο λαθος.. Στην συρινα εχω [12+ -] [SPP] [TC] [N] [C]..
Eδοσα στο 12+ και στο ΤC απο μια κλεμα που ειναι σινδεμένη με την μπαταρια και ειναι μονιμα στο +..
Στο 12- εδοσα απο πλακετα[BELL+/LS-]απο το LS-..
Εδοσα απο BELL+ που ειναι στην πλακετα στο SSP.. 
Στο Ν και στο C δεν εδοσα κατι..
Ολα αυτα απο ενα καλοδιο που εχει 6 μικρα καλοδια μεσα που ειναι για ρανταρ.. πιστέυω πως πρεπει να ριξω ενα που εχει 2 χοντρα και 4 ποιο λεπτα καλοδια.. τι λετε ειμαι συγουρος οτι εχω κανει καποιο λαθος.... αυτα τα ταμπερ τι ειναι??

----------


## junior

Με το reset που εγινε γυρισαν καποιες παραμετροι στην εργοστασιακη ρυθμιση .Κοιταξε αρχικα στο προγγραμμα για την παραμετρο που αλλαζεις την εξοδο bell/LS . Ειναι η επιλογη που μαλλον εχει ο πινακας και μπορει να βγαζει εξοδο 12V ή ακουστικη συχνοτητα για να συνδεσεις ηχειο *L*oud*S*peaker. Πρεπει να επιλεξεις να βγαζει 12V . Στη σειρηνα δωσε +12 και - 12 απο μια σταθερη παροχη , π.χ απο εκει που βγαζει ο πινακας για τα ρανταρ . Στο bell συνδεεις το πηνιο ενος ρελε , και απο την κλειστη επαφη NC του ρελε δινεις ενα + 12 στο ssp . Τα ταμπερ ειναι οι διακοπτες -μπουτον που εχουν τα ρανταρ , οι σειρηνες κλπ για την προστασια σε περιπτωση που καποιος ανοιξει το καπακι . Στη σειρηνα σου θα συνδεσεις το ταμπερ NC σε μια ζωνη του πινακα , σαν να συνδεεις μια παγιδα.
Το καλωδιο σου μοιαζει με το συνηθησμενο του συναγερμου , δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να βαλεις αλλο . Βαλε και καμια φωτο της πλακετας της σειρηνας , μηπως εχει πανω jumper ?

----------


## chs

κανε αυτο που ειπε ο προιγουμενος φιλος φια να τσεκαρεις οτι η σειρηνα σου δουλευει σωστα 
αν σειρηνα ok τοτε κιτα εκει που ριτμιζεις τις ζωνες καπου στην ριθημιση καθε ζωνης στο τελος σε ρωταει αν αυτη η ζωνη θα ακουγετε στην σειρηνα, στο πλικτρολογιο η και στα δυο
καλη συνεχεια και εδω ειμαστε.........
να ξερεις οτι αυτος ο πινακας σε κατασταση ηρεμιας το + του bell ειναι μονιμο και το - κομενο οταν χτιπαει τοτε σου δινει και το πλιν........

----------


## lefteris25

μέτρισα στο bell το + εχει ταση ..Το LS- δεν εχει, ουτε οταν χτιπαει η συρινα,επσαξα και λιγο στον προγραματισμο και δεν βρικα κατι που να ανφερετε σε ευτα,εντομεταξι αυτες τις ριθμισες τις κανεις εκει που λεει
εγκαταστατης??βαζω κοδικο αλα δεν ανιγει και μπενω στον υποεγκαταστατι και εκει το ψαχνω..πρεπει να βρω ενα manual προγραματισμου γιατι δεν βγαζω ακρι..

----------


## chs

μετο manual ειναι που δεν προκιτε να καταλαβεις τιποτα...
εγω εχω εναν τετιον ιδιο κενουργιο καπια στιγμη θα τον κιταξω και θα σου πω αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη δεν προλαβενω...

----------


## Ulysses

Λεύτερη,απο τη φώτο της σειρήνας σου βλέπω οτι η μπαταρία της σειρήνας θέλει επειγόντως άλλαγμα.Καλό θα είναι να αλλάξεις και του πίνακα.Οι Fiam είναι παλαιολιθικές..Καλό είναι στα 3 χρόνια να αλλάζουν..

1)Γιατί αναφέρεις το "3 μπαταρίες"?Η 3η ποια είναι?

2)Ποντίκια δεν ενεργοποιούν το συναγερμό,αλλά επιπλέον τα περισσότερα ραντάρ πάνω στην πλακέτα έχουν ένα βραχυκυκλωτήρα που συνήθως ονομάζεται "pulse" και έχει θέση 1 & 2.Στο 2 είναι λιγότερο ευαίσθητο.Βάλτο εκεί!

3)Το "tamper" που ρώτησες είναι το άσπρο διακοπτάκι που πατιέται όταν κλείνεις το καπάκι σειρήνας και θέλει 2 συρματάκια για να συνδεθεί στον πίνακα σαν μία κοινή παγίδα.Στην πλακέτα της σειρήνας είναι το NC & COM και αν έχεις ελεύθερες ζώνες βάλε το μόνο του σε μία.Διαφορετικά βάλε το σε σειρά με κάποια άλλη ζώνη (απο παγίδα όμως).Αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσεις το tamper και με οπλισμένο συναγερμό σου ανοίξουν το καπάκι ή την ξυλώσουν απο τον τοίχο => αυτή δεν θα βαρέσει.
Πως μπαίνει σε σειρά:
Εστω φέρνεις στον πίνακα,με κίτρινο-μπλε το tamper και κίτρινο-μπλε τη παγίδα.
Συνδέεις...κίτρινο-κίτρινο μεταξύ τους και το μονώνεις και το 1 μπλε στη ζώνη που θες και το άλλο μπλε στο com.

4)Να έχεις υπόψη σχετικά με το οτι είπες πως "βάρεσε σιγά" οτι πολλές σειρήνες θέλουν να έχουν πάνω την μπαταρία συνδεδεμένη για να βαρέσουν.Αν εσύ δεν την έχεις ή την έχεις αλλά είναι ψόφια => δεν γίνεται δουλειά.

----------


## lefteris25

Ulysses εχω και ενα τροφοδοτίκο στο σετ του συναγερμού το οποιο εχει μια μπαταρία και αυτο,αλα μου ειπαν τα παιδια εδο οτι δεν μου χριάζετε..

Ενταξι εχω καταφερει να τον ρυθμισω το μονο προβλειμα μου ειναι στο bell to LS- δεν μου βγαζει 12v οταν χτιπαει ο συναγεμος.. έψαξα στης ζωνες και βρικα τις εξεις επιλογές: [NC] [EOL] DEOL][NO] ποια απο αυτες τις επιλογες να βαλω??

----------


## Ulysses

-Οδυσσέας λέγομαι.

-Το τροφοδοτικό είναι όταν έχεις πολλές καταναλώσεις πχ πολλά ρανταρ,2 σειρήνες,+πυρανιχνεύσεις.Εσύ δεν το χρειάζεσαι.

-Οι παγίδες είναι NO και τα ραντάρ NC.
Ωστόσο δεν σε πιάνω,τι σχέση έχει το bell με τις ζώνες?

----------


## lefteris25

Για σου Οδυσσεα,σε ευχαριστω για την βοιθεια!! θελω να τον ρυθμισω και με δυσκολευει.. στης ζωνες εχει πολες ελιπογες του τιπου [ΕΞ/ΕΙΣ1] [ΕΞΕ/ΕΙΣ2] [ΗΜΕΡΑΣ] [ΦΩΤΙΑ] [ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ] και αλα πολλα,εχει γυρο στις 23 επιλογες και δεν ξερω ποια να επιλεξω..μπορεις να μου πεις αυτη την διαδικασια??

Οσο για το bell οταν χτιπαει ο συναγερμος δεν μου φερνει 12v για να πεξει η συρινα..και μου ειπαν οτι για να γινει αυτο πρεπει να το επιλεξω απο καπου στις ζωνες.. παιδια hepl δεν περιμενα να ειναι τοσο δισκολο...

----------


## chs

αυτα θα κιταξεις στον προγραμματισμο:
μπενεις στον προγραμματισμο *7 1 0296 εντερ:

ΠΡΟΓΡ.ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤ:
1)ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ                                           εντερ

ΑΝΤΙΚ:ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ
6)ΗΧΟΣ ΠΟΣΤΑΣ.                                    εντερ

ΗΧΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ:
4)ΣΕΙΡ.+ΒΟΜΗΤΗΣ.                                 εντερ

*
ΠΡΟΓΡ.ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤ:
2)ΖΩΝΕΣ                                               εντερ

ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜ: ΖΩΝΕΣ
1)ΜΙΑ-ΜΙΑ                                            εντερ

ΖΩΝΗ ΜΙΑ-ΜΙΑ
ΖΩΝΗ #=01 (00:01)                                εντερ

Π=1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9  Ζ=01
    Ν . .  .  . .  . .  .                                 εντερ

Ζ 01 ΤΥΠΟΣ:
01)ΕΞ/ΕΙΣ1                                            εντερ

Ζ 01   ΗΧΟΣ:
2) ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕΙΡΗΝΑ       ή
4)ΣΕΙΡ+ΒΟΜΒΗΤΗΣ                                 εντερ

Ζ 01 ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΣΜ:
2)EOL                                                   εντερ (για αντισταση 2,2κω)

Ζ 01 ΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ:
1)KANONIK, 500ms                                 εντερ

Ζ 01 ΕΤΙΚΕΤΑ
ΖΩΝΗ 01                                               εντερ

το ιδια και για τις αλλες ζωνες....και αναλογα τι θες να ρυθμισεις.....

ΠΡΟΓΡ.ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤ:
7)ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ:                                    εντερ

ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ:
1ΠΡΟΣ/ΔΙΑΓ ΜΟΝΑΔ:                              εντερ

ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ ΜΟΝΑΔ:
1)ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ                                  εντερ

ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ:        
ID =01     TYP=KAMI   (πατας το STAY μεχρι να γραψει LCD) εντερ                           
                                                          εντερ
                                                           εντερ
                                                              *
                                                              *
                                                              *
0 (μιδεν)                                                         εντερ


τωρα πανω στην πλακετα εχει τρις βραχικικλοτιρες     sig in (πανω αριστερα)
                                                                        J2 DEFAULT
                                                                        J3 BELL LS
και τα τρια πρεπει να ειναι στον αερα (οχι βραχικικλονενα)

και το τελευτεο πανω απο την κλεμα BELL LS εχει ενα τρανσιστορ T5 TIP 110    θα πρεπει να το κιταξεις μηπως ειναι καμενο και δεν βγαζει αξοδο στο - της σειρηνας.........

----------


## chs

και κατι αλλο για το τρανζιστορ το κελιφος του ειναι ο συλεκτης απο εκει δινει σε μια διοδο smd κατω απο την πλακετα και το βγαζει στην κλεμα - bell/ls
τωρα σε κατασταση ηρεμιας του συστηματος (να μην δινει συναγερμο) και χορεις τιποτα στην κλεμα -bell/ls θα πρεπει να εχεις ταση (+- Bell/ls) κοντα στα 10βολτ αν βαλεις μια αντησταση 2,2κω τοτε αυτη η ταση θα πεσει σχεδον στο 0 οταν δοσει συναγερμο να ανεβει παλι στα 12βολτ...
η βαση του ειναι το ποδαρακι προς την ψυκτρα  και το αλλο ειναι ο εκπομπος ο οπιος πρεπει να εχει μονιμα - πλιν.......
καλη πετυχισιαααααα....... και παλι εδω ειμαστε.......

----------


## Ulysses

Κοίτα Λεύτερη,απο προγραμματισμό δεν ξέρω πέρα απο τα Caddx που βάζουμε εμείς.Ο Χρήστος έχει πολύ αναλυτική βοήθεια,δες την. Ωστόσο όταν προγραμματίζεις του καθορίζεις τι είναι το κάθε αισθητήριο:
Τις παγίδες τις δηλώνεις "άμεση",την είσοδο "με καθυστέρηση",το ραντάρ "ακολουθίας",την πυρανίχνευση "πυρός",κάποια ζώνη που θες να είναι πάντα οπλισμένη (ασχέτως του αν όπλισες τον συναγερμό) την βάζεις "24ωρη" κτλ κτλ.

Για το Bell (Βλάβη μέσω μηνυμάτων=δύσκολο).Αν μπορείς,πάρε τον πίνακα και πήγαινε σε μαγαζί με συναγερμούς (& κάμερες) και ρώτα,θα σου πούνε αν έχεις σωστά τις συνδέσεις.

Οσο για τη δυσκολία....shit happens..

----------


## lefteris25

Σας ευχαριστω πολι παιδια χορις εσας δεν νομιζω να καταφερνα τιποτα.. :Smile: 
Το ρυθμισα ενταξι αλα η συρινα εξακολουθει να μην παιζει.. μπεικα στο μενου στα προβλειματα και μου λεει (ΒΡΟΧ.ΣΕΙΡ).. μαλον κατι καικε,παντος η ασφαλιες ειναι ενταξι...δεν μπορω να παρω απο καπου αλου μια εντολει οταν εχω παραβιασει??ενα + η - θελω, η να αλαζω το εξαρτιμα που καικε??

----------


## chs

να αλλαξεις το καμενο εξαρτιμα γιατι αλιος θα σου αντοπιζει βλαβη το συστημα...
ελενξες το TIP110????? :Confused1:

----------


## lefteris25

Εψαξα στην πλακετα και δεν μου το γραφει το ΤΙΡ 110..Πως ειναι αυτο το εξαρτιμα και πως να το δοκιμασω για να δω αν λυτουργει??

----------


## chs

ειναι ακριβος πισο απο τον πυκνωτη
παρε ενα λαμπακι 12 βολτ μικρης καταναλοσης το ενα καλωδιο βαλτο στο +και το αλο ακουμπατο πανω στο κελιφος του τρανζιστορσε ηρεμια πρεπει να ειναι σβιστο, σε συναγερμο αναμενο
αν δεν δεις αποτελεσμα θα πρεπει να μετρισεις αν ερχετε εντολη στην βαση του τρανζιστορ 
το τρανζιστορ ειναι το Τ5

----------


## chs

φιλε Λευτερη τι εγινε με το συστημα 
εβγαλες ακρη???? 
αν δεν, κιτα μηπως κανεις κατι με την βοιθητικη ταση πρεπει να ειναι λιγο πιο αριστερα της κλεμας του bell

----------


## mon_stef

Kαλημέρα σε όλους έχω κι εγώ έναν Rokonet RP-808 και θέλω να βρω τις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης και χρήσης.Ψάχνοντας βρήκα αυτό το άρθρο μήπως θα ήταν εύκολο αν τις έχει κάποιος να μου τις στείλει?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## chs

ο δικο σου rp 808 εχει το πλικτρολογιο που φενετε στην φοτο πιο κατω????

----------


## mon_stef

Όχι δεν έχω LCD. Εχω το απλο το μακρόστενο με τα LED το κέντρο πάντως ειναι το Rokonet RP-808DL

----------


## chs

το αρχειο ειναι 44Mb και δεν μπορω να στο στιλω με mail αν ομοσ εχεις msn στιλτω να σε κανω προσθικη και να στο στιλω απο εκει

----------


## a89fm

Γεια σας έχω κι εγώ έναν Rokonet RP-808 και θέλω να βρω τις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης και χρήσης
Το πληκτρολόγιο ειναι με led και μακροστενο εχοντας τα [Α] [Β] [W]
Η δε πλακετα γραφει rp 808 m  version 4  1994
Επισης μου δωσανε και ενα τηλεφωνητη  SDI  ME οθονη υγρου κρυσταλλου   Ξερετε τιποτα ?


Προκειται να το βάλω στό χωριό τα χριστούγεννα Εαν θελεται μου απανταται γρηγορα 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## chs

πανω στο ολοκλιρομενο ειπεσ οτι γραφει rp-808 m γραφει τιποτα RP-808DL ??? 
το msn μου ειναι chanast@hotmail.com αν εχεισ msn κανεμε προσθικη να σου το στιλω 
σου στελνω τοις οδιγιες χρησης τωρα που μπορω 
οσο για τον τηλεφωνητη δεν μου λεει τιποτα στιλε καμια φοτο του και κανα μοντελο.....και εδω ειμαστε.....

----------


## a89fm

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση σου 
Η πλακετα το γραφει και οχι το ολοκληρομενο  
το zip το ανοιξα αλλα δεν μπορω να το διαβασω ....
Εαν ειναι το email σου αυτο σου εστειλα απαντηση

----------


## a89fm

Χρηστο σου εστειλα και το msn παρε και το δικο μου  jojeste1@hotmail.com

----------


## a89fm

> Χρηστο σου εστειλα και το msn παρε και το δικο μου  jojeste1@hotmail.com




Και οι φωτο του πληκ/γιου και του τηλ/τη

----------


## chs

ο τηλεφωνιτης ειναι της menvier - univel και το μοντελο του ειναι sd-1 παρε τον προγραμματισμο και καλι πετιχισια..........στον εχω στιλει στο mail σου γιατι απο εδω δεν........

----------


## chs

για sd-1 πατα http://www.aquilar.co.uk/pdf1/AT-SD1...H9540_6%20.pdf

----------


## a89fm

Χρήστο 
 to  e mail ειναι  georstef@yahoo.gr

----------


## chs

ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟΣ ΟΔΗΓΟΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ για τον SD1 (Ελληνικα)

----------


## di_tia

φιλε a98fm κανε πρωτα ρεσετ στον πινακα για να επαναφερει τον εργοστασιακο κωδικο εγκαταστατη, ωστε να μπορεσεις να το προγραματισεις.

----------


## a89fm

> φιλε a98fm κανε πρωτα ρεσετ στον πινακα για να επαναφερει τον εργοστασιακο κωδικο εγκαταστατη, ωστε να μπορεσεις να το προγραματισεις.



ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ
Δεν εχω καθολου το προγ/σμο και ετσι δεν μπορω να τον προγ/σο εξ αρχης  :Laugh:

----------


## a89fm

> ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟΣ ΟΔΗΓΟΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ για τον SD1 (Ελληνικα)




ΧΡΗΣΤΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΟ ? ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ?     :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool:

----------


## chs

σε εχω φτιαξει ριξε μια ματια στο mail σου..........

----------


## a89fm

> σε εχω φτιαξει ριξε μια ματια στο mail σου..........




ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕΣ :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## chs

να ξερεις οτι ειναι λιγο γαμοσταβρος στον προγραμματισμο του παρε τηλ για καθε βοηθεια..........

----------


## a89fm

Γνωριζεται τον  Αρχικο κωδικο χρηστη (μετα απο reset ) ποιος ειναι διοτι με τον  "0808" δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ δεν το εχω το τηλ/νο

----------


## aoratosgfm

Master code 1234 W

----------


## a89fm

thanks  :Drool:

----------


## a89fm

Αφου με παίδεψε πρώτα  τον καταφερα 
Θα ήθελα να ασχολήθω με το τηλ/τη του αλλά με την  ιδεά  και μόνο  απογοητευόμαι

----------


## chs

ευκολο ειναι παιδεψετω και θα το βρεις........

----------


## di_tia

αν θες για να τον συνδεσεις με κεντρο κλαφτα. θα πρεπει να προγραμματισεις το καθε σημα που θα στελνει. αν ομως θες για το δικο σου τηλεφωνο θα πρεπει να προγραμματισεις τον foollow me αριθμο.

----------


## a89fm

Θελω  οταν εχω alarm  να με ειδοποιει σε δυο αριθμους  
Υπαρχει φωνητικη υπηρεσια απο τον ενσωματο μενο τηλ/τη του rokonet 

Χρηστο σε περιμενω !..

----------


## chs

πιθανον να ακουγφετε ηχος σειρηνας χορις να στο λεω με συγουργια....

----------


## di_tia

χρηστο δεν ακουγεται τιποτα. ο 808 εχει την δυνατοτητα να καλεσει καποιους αριθμους μονο σε κατασταση αλαρμ (2 αριθμους). το εγχειριδιο τους αναφερει ως follow me.
αν εχεις τον 808dl θα πρεπει στην θεση 24 να προγραμματισεις 40 στην θεση 2C D0 στη θεση 4Α FF. Αφου βγεις απο τον προγραμματισμο για να δηλωσεις τα τηλεφωνα θα πατησεις:   
*-1- master code- A- 1ο τηλεφωνο- #
*-1- master code- B- 2o τηλεφωνο- #
αν εχεις τον 808ΝΤ τοτε στην θεση 18 προγραμματιζεις 11 στην 19 02 στην 1Α 23 στην 3C FF
τα τηλεφωνα τα δηλωνεις με τον ιδιο τροπο

----------


## di_tia

a98fm δοκιμασες αυτα που σου εγραψα να προγραμματισεις;

----------


## noname85

θα σας παρακαλουσα να μου πειτε πως μπορω να συνδεσω τις παγιδες στην κεντρικη μοναδα.δεν εχω καταλαβει τι ακριβως παιζει με τις αντιστασεις.εχω το rp 808 με το μακροστενο πληκτρολογιο.Ουσιαστικα θα ηθελα τις οδηγιες εγκαταστασης.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## noname85

δεν ξερει κανεις???

----------


## chs

οι αισθητήρες μπαίνουν σε σειρά και οι αντιστάσεις σε σειρα με τον αισθητήρα ή τους αισθητήρες για να τερματίσεις την ζώνη......

----------


## noname85

μηπως θα μπορουσατε να ανεβασετε φωτογραφιες πως ειναι συνδεδεμενη η κεντρικη μοναδα?ευχαριστω πολυ για τις οδηγιες!

----------


## chs

ριξε μια ματια εδω και τα ξαναλεμε....

----------


## noname85

το διαγραμμα αυτο το εχω!!λοιπον μπορουμε να συνεννοηθούμε ( αφου εχουμε και οι δυο το διαγραμμα)!
εμενα με ενδιαφερει το typical burglary zone wiring.
το n/c contacts ειναι εκει που βαζουμε τις παγιδες, σωστα??
το n/o contacts τι ειναι?
η καθε παγιδα εχει δυο καλωδια, μηπως πρεπει να συνδεω συμφωνα με το n/o contacts μεχρι δυο παγιδες παραλληλα με την καθε αντισταση??
εχω ηδη συνδεσει το τηλεφωνο και το πληκτρολογιο!
στον μετασχηματιστη δεν εχει σημασια το πως βαζουμε τα καλωδια, και αν γινει λαθος θα πεσει η ασφαλεια, ελπιζω....
θα σας παρακαλουσα να μου λυσετε αυτες τις αποριες.
σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια και το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## noname85

επισης το rp-808 δεν εχει θεση για γειωση οπως το rp-808mn στο σχημα...

----------


## noname85

> επισης το rp-808 δεν εχει θεση για γειωση οπως το rp-808mn στο σχημα...



 λαθος.στο σχεδιο δεν το αναφερει αλλα στην πλακετα υπαρχει!

----------


## noname85

> -Οι παγίδες είναι NO και τα ραντάρ NC.
> Ωστόσο δεν σε πιάνω,τι σχέση έχει το bell με τις ζώνες?



 λυθηκε αλλη μια απορια!

----------


## chs

οι περισσότεροι αισθητήρες είναι NC οπότε μπαίνουν σε σειρά και όχι παράλληλα για να σου δώσει κάποιος αισθητήρες NO θα πρέπει να του το ζητήσεις 
τώρα αν δεν ξέρεις τι έχεις εσυ μετρήσετε και θα το μάθεις........

----------


## noname85

οκ.
σημερα ειδα οτι η πλακετα γραφει rp-808 DL...
τον μετασχηματιστη πως τον συνδεω?
ενα που γραφει default τι ειναι?
απο οτι καταλαβα δεν μπορω να βαλω σε μια ζωνη και NO και ΝC (παγιδα και ρανταρ), σωστα?
η μπαταρια ειναι απαραιτητη για την λειτουργια στην αρχη?
αμα χρειαστω κανενα εξαρτημα π.χ. πληκτρολογιο, θα μπορεσω να το βρω πουθενα?
ευχαριστω!

----------


## chs

πληκτρολόγιο δεν πρόκειται να βρεις ούτε μεταχειρισμένο......... ο πίνακας αυτός έχει καταργηθεί πριν απο το 2000

μπορείς να βάλεις και nc & no ταυτόχρονα........

τώρα για την ερώτηση πως μπαίνει ο μετασχηματιστής (εγώ θα σε ρωταγα πρώτα αν γνωρίζεις το πρωτεύων και το δευτερεύων τύλιγμα του..........) δεν έχει πολικότητα........

όσο για το ντζαμπερ ντιφολτ κάνει επαναφορά στον εργοστασιακό προγραμματισμό...........     (ξεμπέρδεψε με τα άλλα πρώτα και μετά φτάνεις και στο στάδιο του προγραμματισμού...............)

----------


## noname85

συνδεσα τον μετασχηματιστη εχθες αλλα επεσε η ασφαλεια.... αρα κατι πηγε στραβα...
δυστυχως δεν εχω ιδεα τι γινεται με τον μετασχηματιστη....

off topic
τον συναγερμο τον εχω κοντα 13 χρονια αλλα εχει δουλεψει μονο 5 μηνες....
ποτε δεν ειχα ασχοληθει να τον συνδεσω στο καινουργιο σπιτι, αλλα τωρα ειπα να το κοιταξω λιγο....
χρειαζεται να μεταβω σε κατι πιο συγχρονο, ή και αυτο κανει την δουλεια του?
ειδα αυτο http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_pro...P-208CN&page=1 και βλεπω πως οι τιμες εχουν πεσει πολυ απο τοτε που αγορασα το 808

ευχαριστω

----------


## chs

δεν ξέρω με τι ασχολείσαι η τι γνώσεις έχεις με αυτά που πας να μπλέξει αλλά να ξέρεις ότι καλό είναι να διαβάζουμε, να ενημερωνόμαστε και μετά να δοκιμάζουμε κάτι.......
δεν στο λέω γιατί σε μαλώνω αλλά όπως και να έχει ενημερώσουν για οτιδήποτε θες να κάνεις και μετά καν το πριν είναι πολύ αργα για οτιδήποτε 


η ασφάλεια σου πρέπει να έπεσε γιατί έδωσες 220 βολτ στο δευτερεύων τύλιγμα.....
στους μετασχηματιστές που παίρνουν μια τάση και την υποβιβάζουν το πρωτεύων τύλιγμα είναι πάντα λεπτότερο του δευτερεύοντος.......... που μας δίνει την χαμηλή τάση.........

----------


## chs

αυτό που μου δείχνεις είναι μια κινέζικη απομίμηση του πιο καινούργιου μοντέλου από το δικό σου......
το μηχάνημα αν δουλεύει είναι καλό (αν θα βγάλεις ακρη δεν ξέρω.........)
και κάτι αλλο δεν υπάρχουν καλά και άσχημα μηχανήματα υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί τεχνικοί.............

----------


## noname85

οταν λες λεπτοτερο???ο μετασχηματιστης εχει ενα ζευγαρι λεπτα καλωδια και ενα πιο χοντρα.στα λεπτα δινουμε τα 220ν και στα λεπτα τα 18ν?( οπως στην φωτογραφια http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...5&d=1248533926 )
ok δικιο εχεις, παντα ομως επειδη δεν ειμαι γνωστης φροντιζω να προστατευομαι ακριβως επειδη γνωριζω οτι καποια πραγματα ειναι επικινδυνα!
ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες και την βοηθεια!

----------


## chs

οπως την φωτο ο συγκεριμενος πρεπει να γραφει κι ολλας στο ενα 220 και στο αλλο 16.5

----------


## noname85

ευχαριστω  πολυ!Τις επομενες μερες θα δω και στην σειρηνα.αρχικα θα δωσω ρευμα να δω αν δουλευουν οι παγιδες, πληκτρολογιο και γενικοτερα η κεντρικη μοναδα που εχω συνδεσει!
καληνυχτα!

----------


## chs

καλη τυχη.......

----------


## noname85

και το καινουργιο προβλημα:
οπως και να συνδεω τις παγιδες μου τα βγαζει αντιθετα!
εχω κλειστη την πορτα και αναβοσβηνει το κοκκινο φως του zone.
αμα τις ανοιξω μου γραφει και ready....
τι μπορω να κανω???
ευχαριστω!

----------


## noname85

> και το καινουργιο προβλημα:
> οπως και να συνδεω τις παγιδες μου τα βγαζει αντιθετα!
> εχω κλειστη την πορτα και αναβοσβηνει το κοκκινο φως του zone.
> αμα τις ανοιξω μου γραφει και ready....
> τι μπορω να κανω???
> ευχαριστω!



ok βρηκα λυση!
τις παγιδες πρεπει και αυτες να τις συνδεω σε σειρα (N/C)!
τωρα ομως μου βγαζει 3 προβληματα.
α)σηρεινα (αρχικα θα βαλω την εσωτερικη και αργοτερα θα δω την εξωτερικη)
β)μπαταρια, χωρις μπαταρια σταματαει το συστημα
γ)τηλεφωνο, ειπα να μην το συνδεσω και μου βγαζει λαμπακι στο service!

Μηπως γνωριζετε τι μπορω να κανω με το τηλεφωνο?
για την μπαταρια θα βαλω το χερι στην τσεπη και θα παρω μια...
ευχαριστω!

----------


## noname85

εβαλα σηρεινα!ομως εχω ενα προβλημα.
οταν παταω τεστ απο το πληκτρολογιο μου λειτουργει μονο η εσωτερικη...
η λαμπα στην εξωτερικη αναβει ομως κανονικα παντα...
η εξωτερικη ακουγεται μονο οταν κοβω το ρευμα και δουλευει με μπαταρια.
το spp το εχω συνδεσει με το bell/ls +
θα σας παρακαλουσα να μου δωσετε τα φωτα σας!
ευχαριστω!!

----------


## chs

ο πίνακας αυτός στο μπελ δεν αλλάζει το + αλλά το -........
θα πρέπει να βάλεις μια αντίσταση 1κω μεταξύ + & - μπελ και να πάρεις εντολή για την σειρήνα από το -............
αν δεν δουλέψει βάλε ρελε........

ακόμα από τον προγραμματισμό ρυθμίζεις αν θες να δουλεύουν οι ζώνες με αντίσταση η όχι και αν θα είναι nc η no.........

για το τηλ πρέπει να μπεις στο πρόγραμμα και να σταματήσεις τον έλεγχο τηλ γραμμής......... (ερώτηση 24 εντολή 00)

----------


## noname85

μηπως υπαρχει κανενα manual προγραμματισμου???
ευχαριστω!

----------


## chs

δοσε μου ενα μειλ να στο στειλω

----------


## noname85

και ενα αλλο προβλημα.
εφτιαξα ολες τις παγιδες, οταν γραφει ready οπλιζω,
ομως αμα ανοιξω πορτα δεν αναβει ουτε η ζωνη ουτε λειτουργει η εσωτερικη σειρηνα....

----------


## chs

δοκιμασε να ανοιξεις ολες τις πορτες........ και θα αναψουν και οι ζωνες.......

----------


## noname85

ευχαριστω πολυ για τον προγραμματισμο!
να ρωτησω, τα κουμπια C,D,E,F που λεει ο προγραμματισμος ποια ειναι???

----------


## chs

δεσ την φωτο

----------


## noname85

στα ρανταρ απο που δινω ρευμα??
τα tamper τα συνδεω σε μια ζωνη και την βαζω 24ωρη??
ευχαριστω

----------


## chs

AUX = +
GND = -
MAX 500mA

----------


## chs

τα ταμπερ θα τα συνδεσεις κατά την κρίση σου ανάλογα με την εγκατάσταση 
το σωστό είναι αυτό που ειπες εγώ τα συνδέω το κάθε ταμπερ με την ζώνη του ίδιου του ραντάρ.........

----------


## noname85

μηπως θα μπορουσατε να μου πειτε και πως κανουμε reset τους κωδικους, διοτι οταν παω να μπω στον προγραμματισμο με το 0808w μου βγαζει λαθος.

----------


## chs

στειλε φωτο της πλακετας

----------


## noname85

οριστε η φωτογραφια!στην σειρηνα δεν εχω βαλει την αντισταση και για αυτο δεν λειτουργει.η συνδεση της σειρηνας ειναι σωστη?ευχαριστω!

----------


## chs

στην φωτο που σου στέλνω σου έχω σημειώσει δυο πιν αν απο πάνω τους γράφουν DEFAULT τότε κόβεις ρεύματα (μπαταρία και μετασχηματιστή) βραχυκυκλώνεις αυτά τα πιν και δίνεις τάση μετά απο λίγα δευτερόλεπτα κόβεις την τάση πάλι, ελευθερώνεις τα πιν και τροφοδοτης κανονικά....... από εκεί και πέρα το σύστημα θέλει προγραμματισμό πάλι από την αρχή......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15273

----------


## noname85

δυστυχως δεν μπορω να δω την εικονα...

----------


## chs

για ριξε μια ματια

----------


## noname85

το ρεσετ ειχε μεγαλη επιτυχια.μηπως θα μπορουσατε να μου πειτε και για την σειρηνα με την φωτογραφια που εχω στειλει??ευχαριστω

----------


## chs

SPK + - => ηχείο
TRG & STR => στο (-) bell του πίνακα
HOLD + => στο (+) bell του πίνακα
HOLD - => σε κάποιο com ή grn του πίνακα
BATT + - => μπαταρία σειρήνας
TAMP R & N => θέλει λήγω ψάξιμο γιατί κατά την σωστή λειτουργία κάποιο βγάζει (-) και σε παραβίαση της, βγάζει (+) με αποτέλεσμα να δίνει συναγερμό από όλες τις ζώνες

----------


## noname85

ευχαριστω πολυ!θα τα δοκιμασω.
το προβλημα μαλλον ηταν οτι εγω τα hold+/- τα εβαζα σε δυο καλωδια που εδιναν ρευμα απο εκει που φορτιζει η μπαταρια.μπορειτε να το δειτε και στην φωτογραφια!
αληθεια, το ''grn του πινακα'' που αναφερετε, που βρισκεται?

----------


## chs

gnd ηθελα να πω: gnd = com = (-)

----------


## leandros

Γεια σας.  Εχω το  Rokonet RP-808 με το πληκτρολογειο με τα led και τα πληκτρα A B W. Παρακαλω πολυ μηπως καποιος εχει τις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης και χρήσης να μου τις στείλει? !

----------


## Manoussos

Ομοίως κι εγώ, RP-808DL με πληκτρολόγιο led και πλήκτρα A B W και αναζητώ το εγχειρίδιο εγκατάστασης.  Το mail μου manoussos84(at)gmail.com
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!  :Smile:

----------


## rido21

Καλημέρα στο forum, 
έχω κι εγώ τον εν λόγω συναγερμό και έχω το πρόβλημα οτι αρκετά από τα πλήκτρα στο keypad πλέον δεν πατιούνται με συνέπεια ούτε να οπλίσω το συναγερμό (πατιέται με μεγάλη δυσκολία το w).

Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό keypad πλέον? Κι αν οχι πιθανό αν ανοίξω το keypad να μπορέσω κάπως να φτιάξω τα πλήκτρα (καθαρισμός ή κάτι άλλο)? 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mixlad

Κι εγώ έχω τον RP-808DL με πληκτρολόγιο led και πλήκτρα A B W και  αναζητώ το εγχειρίδιο εγκατάστασης.  Το email μου είναι mixlad(at)gmail.com
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## chs

δεν υπαρχει πληκτρολογιο εδω και καμια δεκαετια......

----------


## rido21

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Τελικά βρήκα ένα μεταχειρισμένο σε καλή κατάσταση! όσο αντέξει, μετά πάμε για νέο σύστημα!

----------


## dog80

Καλημέρα! Και γώ έχω τον RP 808 και για χρόνια τον είχαμε σε αχρηστία. Τώρα θέλω να τον θέσω σε λειτουργεία πάλι και να του αλλάξω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις. Αν μπορείτε στείλτε και μένα το manual προγραμματισμού στο b16dog@gmail.com. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## chs

ειναι ο rp808 ή rp808DL οεο......

----------


## tourvalis

Έχω RP-808DL με πληκτρολόγιο led και πλήκτρα A B W και  αναζητώ το εγχειρίδιο εγκατάστασης και ρυθμίσεων. Ειδικά επιθυμώ να τροποποιήσω τισ ζώνες που θα ερνεργοποιούνται με το Α και Β αντίστοιχα. Το mail μου tourvalis@hotmail.com

----------


## takir1

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Έχω κι εγώ το συγκεκριμένο συναγερμό  RP-808DL και θα ήθελα αν μπορείτε, να στείλετε και σε μένα το manual προγραμματισμού.Το mail μου είναι  smerna2@yahoo.gr . Σας ευχαριστώ  πολύ !!!

----------


## dog80

Καλημέρα! Ο συναγερμός μου γράφει 808Μ πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλά σε αυτοκόλητο πάνω σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο γράφει 808DL. Αν μπορείτε στείλτε μου το manual στο b16dog@gmail.com

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## asterios.thess

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Θέλω να αλλάξω τον προγραμματισμό σε ένα Rokonet RP-808 (στο τσιπάκι γράφει 808DL). Αν μπορεί κάποιος φίλος ας μου στείλει τα manual στο asterios.thess@gmail.com
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## noname85

> SPK + - => ηχείο
> TRG & STR => στο (-) bell του πίνακα
> HOLD + => στο (+) bell του πίνακα
> HOLD - => σε κάποιο com ή grn του πίνακα
> BATT + - => μπαταρία σειρήνας
> TAMP R & N => θέλει λήγω ψάξιμο γιατί κατά την σωστή λειτουργία κάποιο βγάζει (-) και σε παραβίαση της, βγάζει (+) με αποτέλεσμα να δίνει συναγερμό από όλες τις ζώνες



αυτη την σειρηνα δεν την ειχα συνδεσει ποτε, και επειδη δεν δουλευε με τον τροπο που παραθετω απο πανω, πηρα ενα ρελε.
μήπως γνωριζετε τι πρεπει να συνδεσω στο ρελε?
ευχαριστω!

----------


## noname85

συγνώμη λάθος

----------


## gatosat

Καλημερα σε ολους. 
Εχω και γω εγκατεστημένο ενα συναγερμο Rokonet RP-808M V4 (στο τσιπακι γραφει 808DL και πληκτρολογιο LED αυτο με τα A B W) Είναι εγκατεστημενος απο το 1995 και τα τελευταια χρονια ειναι εκτος τασης. Αν και θυμωμουν νομιζω τον κωδικο δεν καταφερα να τον οπλισω, και ετσι ακολουθησα τις οδηγιες του *shs* που ειναι γνωστης και εχει βοηθησει πολλους.
Το αποτελεσμα ομως ειναι οτι ενω εκανα RESET σε εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις (βραχυκυκλωμα default jumper κλπ), επανηλθε ο εργοστασιακος κωδικος 1234(W) με τον οποιο μπορω και πειραζω τις βασικες ρυθμισεις, (οπως περιγραφονται στο αρχειο RP-808.xlsx) αλλα δεν μπορω να τον ενεργοποιησω. 
Μετα την εισαγωγη του κωδικου κανει συνεχομενο ηχο οτι τον δεχτηκε αλλα δεν αναβει το κοκκινο LED της ομαδας, και δεν ειναι και ποτε αναμενα τα πρασινα. 
Με την δευτερη προσπαθεια τοτε ακουγονται οι τρεις τονοι λανθασμενης πληκτρολογησης. Μερικες φορες μετα απο εισαγωγη του κωδ. 0808W (δεν ξερω τη χρηση του, και αναβουν ολα τα LED) και δευτερη εισαγωγη (σβηνουν τα LED) βαζω τον master και αναβοσβηνουν οι Ζωνες και σφυριζει το πληκτρολογιο.
Μεχρι εκει...

 Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## chs

θα πρέπει να μου περιγράψει τις ζώνε σου και τη θες να κάνουν για να σου πω τη να προγραμματίσεις στείλε μου και το mail σου για να σου στείλω και τον προγραμματισμό.... το mail μου είναι chslamia@gmail.com

----------


## gatosat

Σ΄ευχαριστω που μου απαντησες φίλε chs.

Εχω τα εξης προβληματα:

α) Δεν μπορουσα να ενεργοποιησω το συναγερμο γιατι δεν ερχοτανε ποτε σε κατασταση READY επειδη επρεπε να αφαιρεσω τις αντιστασεις τις τερματικες. 
    Χωρις αντιστασεις 2,2k λειτουργει κανονικά με επαφες NC φυσικα. Mε αντιστασεις χτυπαει alarm (μηπως ειναι θεμα προγραμματισμου?)

β) Λειτουργει μονο το W, οταν θελω να ενεργοποιήσω ομαδα Α ή Β ξεχωριστα δεν το δεχεται.

γ) Θα ηθελα να ενταξω καποιες ζωνες σε διαφορετικες ομαδες. (δεν εχω αποφασισει που και ποιες)

δ) Αν γινεται το Phone να μην κανει συνεχεια κλησεις και μετα την απενεργοποιηση του συναγερμου. (Νομιζω κανει τρεις ή και τεσσερις διπλες προσπαθειες και σε στελνει στο Τρελαδικο) 

ε) Πως λειτουργουν τα DZ1 & DZ2, πως προγραμματιζωνται οι αμεσες κλησεις προς  + / POLICH / FIRE, χρονοι εισοδου-εξοδου και σε ποιες ζωνες.

   Αυτα τα ειναι τα βασικα ερωτηματα.

To mail μου είναι moustakis.g@gmail.com.

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ
      Γιωργος

----------


## MAL

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θέλω να αλλάξω τον προγραμματισμό σε ένα Rokonet RP-808 (στο τσιπάκι γράφει 808DL). Αν μπορεί κάποιος φίλος ας μου στείλει τα manual στα ελληνικά. e-mail  malatras@otenet.gr

----------


## zklimadiris

> μην ασχοληθείτε με τον εισαγωγέα στην Ελλάδα γιατί μάλλον δεν θα σας εξυπηρετεί σουν γιατί τους εισάγουν για δική τους χρήση
> εάν το σύστημα είναι οπλισμένο τότε θα πρέπει να βρεις τον κωδικό χρήστη να τον αφοπλίσεις
> και μετά να μπεις στον προγραμματισμό (κωδ. τεχν. 0808 W)
> θα σου στύλο και τον προγραμματισμό αλλά θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις αν είναι ο RP 808 η ο RP 808DL
> αν θες στύλε φωτογραφία την πλακέτα
> να ξέρεις πάντως ότι ο πίνακας έχει καταργηθεί πριν από το 2000



καλησπερα.εχω κ εγω ακριβως εναν ιδιο με RP 808 η ο RP 808DL του εκανα reset κ δεν ξερω τωρα να τον προγραμματισω.εαν μπορεις να μου στειλεις κ εμενα σε παρακαλω πολυ το σχεδιο προγραμματισμου θα ειμαι υποχρεος σε ευχαριστω πολυ..ζώης. Η οποιος φιλος μπορει να βοηθησει το mail moy ειναι zklimadiris@yahoo.gr

----------


## mihailmp

καλημερα.αν μπορει καποιος να με διαφωτησει.εχω πρωβλημα με το  πληκτρολογιο του συναγερμου.τα λεντακια του αναβουν πολυ αμυδρα.εχει  παγιδα για να το ανοιξω?τι μπορει να φταιει?βγαζει σωστη ταση η κεντρικη  μοναδα.ευχαριστω

----------


## katsirakis

*Μηπως εχει κανεισ το manual rokonet rp 808 me πλκτρολογιο ΑΒW????????????????
Θελω να κανω το εξεις 



Sto πληκτρολογιο στο A ΕΧΩ ΤΙΣ ΖΩΝΕΣ 1,2,3 ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ B ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ 

1 ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΤΗΝ 2 ΣΤΟ Β, Η 2 ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΙΣΗ 
2 ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΧΡΟΝΟΚΑΘΥΣΤΈΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ 5 , ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η 2 ΚΑΙ Η 5 ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 2 ΖΩΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ Ο ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΣ, ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΕ ΕΒΛΕΠΕ ΜΟΝΟ Η 2 ΖΩΝΗ.

** ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ 

 email skatsirakis@gmail.com
*

----------


## katsirakis

kalhspera 
μπορεις  να μου στειλεις και εμενα το μανυαλ  ρπ 808 skatsirakis@gmail.com

----------


## katsandr

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας και καλώς σας βρήκα καθότι είμαι νέος στο forum, θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας, έχω τον συναγερμό rp 296 από ένα μαγαζί που είχα παλιά τώρα τον εγκατέστησα σπίτι μου και φυσικά δεν θυμάμαι κωδικό, διάβασα για ένα reset που λέτε αλλά θα ήθελα μια διευκρίνηση, το default που λέτε πως το βραχυκυκλωνουμε? σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilllis

Εχει καννενας ακομα το programming manual?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## illudium36

Γεια σας παιδια. Καταφερα και εγω να κανω reset αλλα τωρα δεν μου αρκουν αυτα που βρηκα στο ιντερνετ για να τον προγραμματισω. Μου βγαζει σφαλμα phone και δεν ξερω πως να το παρακαμψω να μν περνει τηλ. Αν εχετε το manual αν και περασαν καποια χρονια απο το θεμα. Email iludium2001@yahoo.gr 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## radiocom

_Καλημέρα  σας  Κύριοι !

_
_Έχω εγκατεστημένο ένα συναγερμό Rokonet RP-808 M V4 (στο τσιπάκι γράφει 808 DL)  Τό πληκτρολόγιο δέν είναι μέ_ _Display__αλλά μέ LED (8 =Ζώνες & 3 = A B W)   Είναι εγκατεστημένος αρκετά χρόνια καί λειτουργούσε άψογα μέχρι προχθές  όπου τό πρωί μπαίνοντας στόν χώρο τόν απενεργοποίησα κανονικά.  Φεύγοντας,  έκανα τήν γνωστή διαδικασία γιά νά οπλίσει, αλλά τίποτα !_
_Τό πράσινο_ _Led__τής τροφοδοσίας (_ _Power__) είναι_ _On__.   Τά 3_ _Led__:  A B W  είναι Πράσινα ._
_Παρατηρώντας πρόσεξα ότι ανάβει μόνιμα (γιά πρώτη φορά)  τό Πορτοκαλί_ _Led__μέ τήν ένδειξη:_ _System__στήν γκρίζα ζώνη τού_ _Service__.     Όποιο  πλήκτρο/αριθμό & νά πιέσω ακούγεται τό χαρακτηριστικό_ _Beep__αλλά δέν συμβαίνει τίποτα, δέν οπλίζει τό σύστημα.   Υπόψιν ότι τα κόκκινα_ _Led__τών 8 ζωνών ανάβουν καί σβήνουν κανονικά κατά περίπτωση,  όταν κάποιος αισθητήρας  είναι ενεργός  πχ:  διέλευση μπροστά από_ _radar__ , άνοιγμα ή κλείσιμο παραθύρου κλπ.  _ 
_Αλλά δέν οπλίζει β¦..     _ 

_Δοκίμασα νά κάνω ένα στοιχειώδες_ _Reset__  κλείνοντας τήν τροφοδοσία τού 220_ _Vac__  καί  αποσυνδέοντας τήν μπατταρία γιά 2 περίπου λεπτά (γιά νά μην ενοχληθούν οι γείτονες από τήν σειρήνα πού ούρλιαζε)  _ 
_Αλλά καί μετά από αυτό τό πορτοκαλί_ _Led__(__System__)  συνεχίζει νά ανάβει καί εξακολουθεί νά μήν οπλίζει β¦.. _ 

_Manual__ή κυκλωματικό διάγραμμα δέν υπάρχει,  οπότε παρακαλώ γιά τά β¦φώτα σας.   _ 
_Ευχαριστώ!_
_Κωνσταντίνος_
_sv9ln.erl@gmail.com_

----------


## Eximnos

Manual μπορώ να κοιτάξω το απόγευμα αν έχω...
Θα μπορούσε να είναι και πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας... πίνακα πληκτρολογίου...
Αλλιώς, Παίρνεις την Φωτέλλης ΑΕ που εισήγαγε τα συστήματα, ίσως έχει και συμβατό ανταλλακτικό πληκτρολόγιο κτλ.

----------


## radiocom

Καλημέρα Γιάννη,  σέ ευχαριστώ γιά τόν χρόνο σου !

Προβλημα επικοινωνίας  πίνακα μέ πληκτρολόγιο ?   
υποθέτω ότι δέν είναι τά καλώδια διότι ανάβουν ολα τά Led  καί επιπλέον είναι 3 ετών, διότι άλλαξε η θέσις του & μπήκε καινούρια γραμμή 
Επίσης ,_ τα κόκκινα_ _Led__τών 8 ζωνών ανάβουν καί σβήνουν κανονικά κατά περίπτωση,  όταν κάποιος αισθητήρας  είναι ενεργός  πχ:  διέλευση μπροστά από_ _radar__ , άνοιγμα ή κλείσιμο παραθύρου κλπ.    άρα data από τόν πίνακα πρός τό πληκτρολόγιο περνούν ...
Για τό αντίστροφο δέν γνωρίζω,  καί δέν ξερω καί πώς να τό ελέγξω ...

_

----------


## vasilispix

Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πειτε πως αλλάζω των κωδικό στον rp-808??

----------


## vasilispix

Μπορείς καποιος παρακαλώ πολυ να μου στείλει το manual απο τον rp-808??το email μου ειναι vtrigger@gmail.com Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## p270

με roiscok μοιάζει τούτο

----------


## TFG

Καλησπερα! Και γώ έχω τον RP 808M U4   με τσιπακι RP-808 DL  θέλω να τον θέσω σε λειτουργεία  και να του αλλάξω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις. Αν μπορείτε στείλτε και μένα το manual προγραμματισμού στο tgeorgiostg@gmail.com 
_Τό πληκτρολόγιο δέν είναι μέ Display  αλλά μέ LED (8 =Ζώνες & 3 = A B W)_ 
 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## TFG

Καλησπερα! Και γώ έχω τον RP 808M U4 με τσιπακι RP-808 DL θέλω να τον θέσω σε λειτουργεία και να του αλλάξω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις. Αν μπορείτε στείλτε και μένα το manual προγραμματισμού στο tgeorgiostg@gmail.com 
_Τό πληκτρολόγιο δέν είναι μέ Display αλλά μέ LED (8 =Ζώνες & 3 = A B W)_ 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## TFG

> να αλλαξεις το καμενο εξαρτιμα γιατι αλιος θα σου αντοπιζει βλαβη το συστημα...
> ελενξες το TIP110?????



Καλησπερα! Και γώ έχω τον RP 808M U4 με τσιπακι RP-808 DL θέλω να τον θέσω σε λειτουργεία και να του αλλάξω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις. Αν μπορείτε στείλτε και μένα το manual προγραμματισμού στο tgeorgiostg@gmail.com 
_Τό πληκτρολόγιο δέν είναι μέ Display αλλά μέ LED (8 =Ζώνες & 3 = A B W)_ 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------

